# Graphics Contest 53 - Ariel - Voting



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Voting will be for one week - ends June 17th. 

*Original photo:*










*Entries:*

1.









2.









3.









4.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The voting is over. Congratulations to the winner! It was very close.  

Watch for the next contest, and why not enter?


----------

